# Ibn Battula/Discovery Gardens area



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know a good gym to join in this area? Thanks, Jill


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try Jebel Ali Recreation Club. Telephone, 04-8846628

I know they have a pool, squash and tennis - dont know about a gym mind you but probably worth a call.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks. Will give them a call.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fitness First in Ibn Battuta mall. Upstairs at China Court end


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Fitness First in Ibn Battuta mall. Upstairs at China Court end


what he said


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I detest going to the mall..  sure wish there was something else.


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

try dubai marina , it is not that much far !!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I detest going to the mall..



I think somebody chose the wrong city to live in


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have figured that out... quickly! 

Everything is a learning lesson. I always thought I wanted to move to a large metroplex and enjoy all the 'grandeur' that cities have to offer. Boy was I wrong!!


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

*hey Jill ..*



Jynxgirl said:


> Does anyone know a good gym to join in this area? Thanks, Jill



Hi Jill .. 
are you living in the Discovery Garden area ?
I am planning to move to DUbai in Feb, and wanted to ask for ur feedback ? 
I'll be looking for a studio to start with ... at discovery gardens ... 
Is the place worth it (clean / maintained properly?)? 
Would really appreciate your feedback ..
cheers ..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have never lived in an apartment, nor really in a big city... So take this as someone who is not familiar with cities. 

The apartment is bare essentials. Don't expect a door person even thought they tell you there will be one. Do not expect the pools to ever be finished. They tell them they will be finished in six months, every six months, or the last year and a half. Not one pool is done, nor even near being completed. There are tennis courts. The grounds are not as nice back in the newer ones, as they are in the front/older buildings. Maybe they ran out of money?? I dont know. But, the problem is, they plant things, and people just walk over it and kill it. So, its never going to be nice. There is trash everywhere. It amazes me to see someone eating a donut and coffe and throw the wrapper and the cup on the ground in the grounds area. Seems to be common though, as there is little trash like this everywhere. They have people who pick it up every few days, but when you have this many people who just throw their stuff down ?? its always going to be not nice. In my building, we have not had sewer issues. We live in one bedrooms though, so we do not get the ten people sharing a two bedroom issue. My boss has a 2 bedroom and her toilet literally overflows and spills ALOT of sewage on her floor about once a month (every major holiday). The one bedroom buildings seem to have less problems as multiple families are not living in them. I think most of the studios are in the one bedrooms. Be sure to ask, if you decide on this place. Dont ask if they have sewage problems, as they will automatically tell you no. There is plenty of parking if you have a car, and an endless supply of cabs. As long as you do not have to go to work from 7 until 9, or come home from 4 to 7, traffic isnt too bad. If you have to come and go during those times, well... there is two roads in and out of the entire place. There are more local restaurants opening up, even in the two months that I have been here. I have seen flyers for you lindian, lebanese, and iran food. 

For the price (my company picked these on price alone as they are located in another country and didnt come look prior to signing and paying for them is my understanding), its a decent very modest place. Don't expect any bells or whistles and you wont be disapointed.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed insights .. 
I'd probably be sticking with a studio .. and would be living alone (not sharing) .. as I like my space and i can afford it !
Restaurants opening up would be good ... 
The sewage is a concern but i believe it depends on a case to case basis .. 
We should keep in touch if and when I move there and get a place in discovery gardens or nearby !

Thanks again..





Jynxgirl said:


> I have never lived in an apartment, nor really in a big city... So take this as someone who is not familiar with cities.
> 
> The apartment is bare essentials. Don't expect a door person even thought they tell you there will be one. Do not expect the pools to ever be finished. They tell them they will be finished in six months, every six months, or the last year and a half. Not one pool is done, nor even near being completed. There are tennis courts. The grounds are not as nice back in the newer ones, as they are in the front/older buildings. Maybe they ran out of money?? I dont know. But, the problem is, they plant things, and people just walk over it and kill it. So, its never going to be nice. There is trash everywhere. It amazes me to see someone eating a donut and coffe and throw the wrapper and the cup on the ground in the grounds area. Seems to be common though, as there is little trash like this everywhere. They have people who pick it up every few days, but when you have this many people who just throw their stuff down ?? its always going to be not nice. In my building, we have not had sewer issues. We live in one bedrooms though, so we do not get the ten people sharing a two bedroom issue. My boss has a 2 bedroom and her toilet literally overflows and spills ALOT of sewage on her floor about once a month (every major holiday). The one bedroom buildings seem to have less problems as multiple families are not living in them. I think most of the studios are in the one bedrooms. Be sure to ask, if you decide on this place. Dont ask if they have sewage problems, as they will automatically tell you no. There is plenty of parking if you have a car, and an endless supply of cabs. As long as you do not have to go to work from 7 until 9, or come home from 4 to 7, traffic isnt too bad. If you have to come and go during those times, well... there is two roads in and out of the entire place. There are more local restaurants opening up, even in the two months that I have been here. I have seen flyers for you lindian, lebanese, and iran food.
> 
> For the price (my company picked these on price alone as they are located in another country and didnt come look prior to signing and paying for them is my understanding), its a decent very modest place. Don't expect any bells or whistles and you wont be disapointed.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

*disco*

Dont move to Disco Gardens

The pools and sports area are a joke. 
The traffic is a nightmare, its takes 30 minutes in a morning to do a normal 1 minute journey. they keep closing roads making it harder to get in and out. 
The places is getting so scruffy there is litter everywhere, people dont take care of the areas. 
the buildings are falling apart. 
Try JLT. 

on the gym front, I either use the gyms in the gardens or the gyms in the pink building, just blag yourself in. They are basic, a runner, cross, bike and some weights.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

They're falling apart ? 
arent they like .. brand new ???

Yes, JLT was the initial consideration ..Thanks for pointing out the fact..
are you staying there ??? 
if yes, is the metro connected from DG to DIC ? i heard it was supposed to open soon ..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was being nice in my post  I put that you have the traffic issues from those times..... ..... .... and well, those are the time 90% of people need to come and go. 

What is up with them closing all the ins and outs except for the one road??? Its a nightmare. Who is suppose to finish putting up the lights and then take those blocks away so that one can actually use the eight lane street they built besides all ths housing??? 

The buildings were not built well. Too bad this place doesnt have OSHA. My light ballast in the kitchen have now went out three tims in the two months that I have been here. The ceiling is leaking and water comes and goes from it in an area. I have reported it a few times. They come and say, its not leaking. And there is a crack in the ceiling about five inches long where you can see their is a leak. 

Its cheap accomodations. If your looking for cheap and just need a 'decent' place, this will work. But dont expect nice. 

The metro is close by.. but you have to GET there, through the massive mess if you leave during the morning and then getting home must be a nightmare as well during those standard times. You cant have thousands and thousand of apartments, and have two roads leading in and out, with lights on both of them. Whoever engineered this massive complex should have their degree taken away from them.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

who says they have degrees  ? 





Jynxgirl said:


> I was being nice in my post  I put that you have the traffic issues from those times..... ..... .... and well, those are the time 90% of people need to come and go.
> 
> What is up with them closing all the ins and outs except for the one road??? Its a nightmare. Who is suppose to finish putting up the lights and then take those blocks away so that one can actually use the eight lane street they built besides all ths housing???
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFL... gosh, that for some reason just tickled me... 

No degree required you say.. just that you tell me you are an engineer.. NO PROBLEM. 

EVERYONE I meet here, when I ask what they do etc, they tell me they are an engineer and have an engineer degree. But when I ask them about physics, they havent taken that class. I dont understand how all these people can be engineers and never taken physics  And that is a basic class for engineers where I am from... Not sure where they are getting their 'degrees'


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

naa .. 
im an analyst ..  
no where near engineering ...


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

hey Jynx ... 
If i do get a place in Discovery Gardens .. we should have out ... u can share tips on navigating thru traffic and nearest place to get furniture and stuff  

cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Everything was provided for me. And its all Ikea throw away furniture. I would strongly suggest not buying your dishes from there. These pots and pans are just terrible. Rusting after two months of use twoish times a week. 

I know where ikea is


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

I understand, i would still need the initial stuff (a bed / pans included ), which i will probably get from ikea ... 
after couple of months ... once settled down .. i'd be getting some more stuff 
 



Jynxgirl said:


> Everything was provided for me. And its all Ikea throw away furniture. I would strongly suggest not buying your dishes from there. These pots and pans are just terrible. Rusting after two months of use twoish times a week.
> 
> I know where ikea is


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget that as this is a rather transient place, there are always people selling nearly-new and second hand furniture. Look on Dubizzle classifieds and on the noticeboards at supermarkets. There are also occasional ads on our own classifieds.

-


----------



## Neil J (May 8, 2010)

*Ballast*

Hi Jynxgirl

Saw your message about the ballast blowing. The ballast in our bathroom has just blown. Can you advise where your sourced a new one? I was at Ace Hardware today but no joy. I presume and hope they are the same. 

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just dont use that light. But if you call whoever does your maintenance, they might come and fix it. BIG MIGHT. But the problem prob isnt the ballast but why it shorted. They wont bother to try and figure that out so expect it to just do it again!

6 months later, my ceiling still leaks. At least it hasnt fallen down!


----------

